# Holloween Treat



## viet (Sep 11, 2008)

Headed out to a favorite hotspot on Saturday and it didnâ€™t disappoint. Shot a mixed bag of ducks including mallards, cans, redheads, teal, and bills. Also shot a few honkers and 4 swans.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Very nice, looks like alot of fun, love the spread.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I love the fact you guys tagged them before you took the picture!

Great pic's and nice decoy spread!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

are those Dakota Decoy swan decoys?? haha if so thats awesome


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice, that is a big bird ,,  ,,


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

I see dakota ducks. They look amazing.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

haha wow, Dakota swans? How many fit in a bag, .75 of a decoy?

Nice pics guys.


----------



## quackingtim (Jan 7, 2007)

Now that is cool. Congrats to you guys.


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like great hunt!
Awesome looking decoy spread.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I wish I was there. Any bets on the SDSU vs Gopher game this weekend? 8)


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Those swan decoys look great. Excellent pics.


PJ said:


> Any bets on the SDSU vs Gopher game this weekend? 8)


Jackrabbits 28 Gophers 24. Go jacks! :beer:


----------

